# Aurora factory defects



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Maybe we can get a sticky on this and post the factory defects or assembly mistakes.Heres the first to get the ball rolling...a nice nos magnatraction chassis,only trouble is the long wheelbase hole on the passenger side is solid!So it will live its life under a short wheelbase body.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Cool! Looks like one of the pins in that cavity wasn't working properly. I haven't run across one of these yet.

Tom


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Simple matter to drill out the holes if desired.


----------



## KirkWH (Nov 19, 2014)

I know guys who build Fray cars sometimes go through dozens of T-Jet chassis trying to find one that isn't warped. I'm not sure if that's a real defect or if it's due to their being 50 years old.

Others have said the chassis aren't really warped, that it's the axle holes that were drilled incorrectly. If that's the case then it would definitely be a factory defect.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Never saw that before. Can't believe that error made it through. Show that to Bob Beers.


----------



## KirkWH (Nov 19, 2014)

I can't myself as I just saw it somewhere on the 'net when I was looking for sites that show how to build a Fray car. Someone mentioned warped chassis and a guy responded saying he didn't have warped chassis, just chassis with the front axle holes misaligned. He said he fixed the problem by running two different sizes of front wheel.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.......


----------



## KirkWH (Nov 19, 2014)

Possibly. I've read stories of guys trying to build Fray cars going through dozens of chassis before they could find one that wasn't warped.

The thing is though, chances are the average Joe wouldn't even notice a minor imperfection such as that just running the cars in stock form, so I'm not really sure if one can call it a defect. Back in the 60's when T-Jets were first built they were built just fine for their expected usage. Not even the craziest of soothsayers could have possibly predicted people would be racing them 50 years later.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Kirk,the point here is the mold pin that day didn't even make an axle hole.It isn't misaligned,its nonexistent.
Christian


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

philo426 said:


> Simple matter to drill out the holes if desired.


Worth more to me as a defect/conversation piece.
Christian


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

I agree with Christian. It's more fun and interesting as a conversation piece. I have a turquoise tow truck with no black stripe on one side. Recently I saw one exactly the same as mine on eBay. Mine was bought fresh out of a case of 6 probably 20 years ago at one of my shows. Shoulda woulda coulda bought all 6 for the price I paid for one. Didn't know it was a defect till I got home. I was not a happy camper. Bob


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Dragula said:


> Worth more to me as a defect/conversation piece.
> Christian


...and hence the point of your thread. Great idea.

While this defect is small, it's one of the very few that I've noticed on any of my cars. Very occasionally the tampo printing may be off a little but the side #2 on this 917 missed the mark my quite some way.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Monday car,had to be.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

I have two T-Jet chassis that have two brush springs in each station.

I never used them because you can't get the rivets tight.

I'll bet they would make great drag cars.....Hummmmmmm.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

You lost me.


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

smalltime said:


> I have two T-Jet chassis that have two brush springs in each station.
> 
> I never used them because you can't get the rivets tight.
> 
> I'll bet they would make great drag cars.....Hummmmmmm.


I have a t jet chassis with 2 hanger plates on one side. Maybe it was put together by the same guy as your two chassis!


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

smalltime said:


> I have two T-Jet chassis that have two brush springs in each station.
> 
> I never used them because you can't get the rivets tight.
> 
> I'll bet they would make great drag cars.....Hummmmmmm.


Any chance we can get a pic,love to see them.
Christian


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Dragula said:


> Any chance we can get a pic,love to see them.
> Christian



I'd have to dig them out.....give me few days.:wave:


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

*16 wheeler*

How many hands did this pass through and no one noticed the missing front wheel set?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I thought this might be paint until further inspection... I've sanded on it, still want come out. Looks like it might be green flashing left over in the mold, then bonded/melted in with yellow plastic...RM


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Love it!
Chris


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Every AFX Daytona Ferrari shares this defect in the drivers side A pillar,its a bad spot in the mold they probably couldn't justify retooling for this minor defect in a kids toy.
Christian


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Speaking of pillars, seems they good have improved on the 55 rear roof lines...RM


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Dragula said:


> Every AFX Daytona Ferrari shares this defect in the drivers side A pillar,its a bad spot in the mold they probably couldn't justify retooling for this minor defect in a kids toy.
> Christian


Yup, the ones I have own the same defect.

But they are STILL the best AFX body ever made for road racing......Bar none.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

smalltime said:


> Yup, the ones I have own the same defect.
> 
> But they are STILL the best AFX body ever made for road racing......Bar none.


checked on mine 2nite...mine has it 2....
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Every one I have seen or owned had the same defect.


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

Not sure if this is a defect or what, but in my good ol' box-o-junk I noticed the other day that I have a magna traction 4-gear chassis with the tabs for attaching a GOW light bulb. Not only that but there is solder on the tabs so at one time it had a light soldered to it. I did not know aurora ever made a lighted 4-gear chassis - anybody know if they really did?? What body would it go with??

Ron


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I have one the same way and is lighted.Pretty sure it was a goof or bored workers.
Christian


----------



## AptosC6 (Nov 16, 2014)

Dragula said:


> Every AFX Daytona Ferrari shares this defect in the drivers side A pillar,its a bad spot in the mold they probably couldn't justify retooling for this minor defect in a kids toy.
> Christian



That defect was purposely placed there to ensure the plastic filled the A-pillar and the roof uniformly in the mold. If not there you would have had a sprue right in the middle of the roof that would have looked pretty ugly. Randy


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Anyone come across this?





No trim paint at all. Have a blue Jav with correct color hood, but no trim paint whatsoever.


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

RJ, Most Javelins like that are chrome cars or painted cars that were stripped.. I have a solid red one....


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

vickers83 said:


> RJ, Most Javelins like that are chrome cars or painted cars that were stripped.. I have a solid red one....


With a blue hood on a red car ya think?

Didn't even think of a stripped chrome for the blue one.


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Yep, If you`re gonna hide it under chrome, Anything goes! :thumbsup:


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

vickers83 said:


> Yep, If you`re gonna hide it under chrome, Anything goes! :thumbsup:


Makes sense ......


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

I doubt this was a chrome car. I find it rather improbable that not a hint of chrome would be visible where the parts were heat staked together. Chrome should be fused into the plastic.


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

I strip chrome cars all the time LD. No traces of chrome on mine...:thumbsup:


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

vickers83 said:


> I strip chrome cars all the time LD. No traces of chrome on mine...:thumbsup:



Yepper chrome all gone, no trace on the Escorts I've stripped. For what ever reason ..... it didn't cross my mind this Jav was a stripped car.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

vickers83 said:


> I strip chrome cars all the time LD. No traces of chrome on mine...:thumbsup:


I have only stripped one chrome car, and no traces left anywhere if done correctly.


----------

